
Object-Oriented FizzBuzz - arch-ninja
https://github.com/Jeffrey-P-McAteer/oo-fizzbuzz
======
acklemore
Two words: enterprise fizzbuzz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17043541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17043541)
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

...fizzbuzz for the entire enterprise

------
noblethrasher
I did a Smalltalk-style OO FizzBuzz in C# a while back:
[https://gist.github.com/noblethrasher/539f71d60b4768ca514aeb...](https://gist.github.com/noblethrasher/539f71d60b4768ca514aebfe46aa642d)

